# ارجو المساعدة في ايجاد مادة بيضاء لزجة بوليمر او مطاط او غيره تدخل في تركيبة مادة لاصقة ذو اساس زيتي



## alex4 (17 مايو 2010)

ارجو المساعدة في ايجاد مادة بيضاء لزجة بوليمر او مطاط او غيره تدخل في تركيبة مادة لاصقة ذو اساس زيتي


----------



## chemicaleng (18 مايو 2010)

alex4 قال:


> ارجو المساعدة في ايجاد مادة بيضاء لزجة بوليمر او مطاط او غيره تدخل في تركيبة مادة لاصقة ذو اساس زيتي



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم ارجوا زيادة التوضيح حتى نتمكن من الرد على استفسارك 
الله الموفق


----------



## alex4 (18 مايو 2010)

اخى هذا لاني ابحث عن استبدال الاكريك المائي بمادو تصلح لاندماج مع الالكيد لتحسن قوة الالتصاق وتعطي لون ابيض وليس اصفر


----------



## chemicaleng (18 مايو 2010)

alex4 قال:


> اخى هذا لاني ابحث عن استبدال الاكريك المائي بمادو تصلح لاندماج مع الالكيد لتحسن قوة الالتصاق وتعطي لون ابيض وليس اصفر



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ما فهمتة انك تحاول ان تقلل اصفرار الالكيد 
يمكن استخدام الكيدات من اصل احماض دهنية ومعدلة بالبولى يوريثان او الاكريليك ( من اساس التصنيع ) كما يمكن استخدام اضافات لمنع الاصفرار ( هى اساسا يو فى ستابيلايزر ) وشركة سيبا سبشيال كيميكالز من المختصين بها ولكن سعرها مرتفع لحد ما وعند تركيب الدهان استعمل المجففات فى الحد الادنى لها وابتعد عن مجفف الرصاص
ولكن سيبقى العيب الاساسى للالكيد هو ميلة للاصفرار وكل محاولاتنا هى لاطالة الفترة الزمنية التى يتغير لونة خلالها 
الله الموفق


----------



## alex4 (18 مايو 2010)

اخي اللون الابيض مهم فقط في الشكل النهائي للمركب اما الاصفرار في ما بعد لايهم لاني استخدم الالكيد كمادة لاصقة وليس دهان


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (18 مايو 2010)

يا ترى تقدر تجرب اصناف جديدة انا عندى عينات لاتكس طبيعى كان مخصوص للفوم وبه نسبه اكسيد زنك ولذلك هو غير شفاف ان كان ينفع عندك انا عندى 8 طن مش لاقى ليهم اى استخدام


----------



## chemicaleng (18 مايو 2010)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> يا ترى تقدر تجرب اصناف جديدة انا عندى عينات لاتكس طبيعى كان مخصوص للفوم وبه نسبه اكسيد زنك ولذلك هو غير شفاف ان كان ينفع عندك انا عندى 8 طن مش لاقى ليهم اى استخدام



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم 
اعتقد ان الاخ صاحب الموضوع حذر قليلا فى اعطاء المعلومات 
فهو يريد ان يركب مادة لاصقة اساسها الالكيد ( من المهم اختيار نوع الالكيد ) والالكيد وحدة لم يعطية النتيجة المرجوة فبدأ فى ابلحث عن مادة لزيادة التاكينج ( تاكيفير ) وبحث فى الاتجاة المائى ( الاكريليك ) لانة يريد شكل المنتج النهائى كشكل المستحلبات وفى بياضها 
وارجوا من الاخ صاحب الموضوع الحديث بوضوح اكثر لانة من الممكن الوصول لحل لو كانت المعلومات كافية 
مثلا ما نوع الاسطح التى سيقوم بلصقها ودرجة حرارتها عند اللصق واعلى واقل درجة حرارة ستتعرض لها بعد اللصق و هل ستتعرض لجهود ميكانيكية بعد اللصق وووووو 
وعندئذ من الممكن مساعدتة 
اليوم مثلا واجهتنى مشكلة هى قوة المادة اللاصقة وزيادة المذيبات بها مما تسبب فى مرور المادة اللاصقة من خلال فلم البولى اثيلين ( لان السطح الاخر قليل المسامية ايضا ) وتسبب فى تلاصق المنتج ببعضة وكان الحل مثلا هو اضافة الماء للمادة اللاصقة 
لان المواد اللاصقة هى متخصصة جدااااااا ويجب دراسة كل حالة على حدة 
الله الموفق


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (19 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم
جرب poly vinyl acetate
او
poly acrylate dispersion
والله الموفق


----------



## alex4 (19 مايو 2010)

اشكر كل الاخوة على مساهماتهم القيمة الامر كما ذكر اخي chemicaling اني احاول الوصول لمادة تساعد الالكيد في تغير اللون الى اللون الابيض وتكون لها ايضا دور لاصق المهم في الامر ان المواد التي جربتها تترسب بعد فترة لانها مائية ولا اعرف اي من المواد البوليمرية او المطاط او غيره يندمج مع الالكيد الزيتي دون ترسيب علما بان الاسطح ملساء جلدية ولكم منى وافر الشكر والاحترام


----------



## alex4 (19 مايو 2010)

المادة على البارد دون حرارة او جهد ميكانيك لقد جربت مواد اكيليك كوبليمر واستيرين اكريليك وكذلك البولي فينيل اسيتات


----------



## alex4 (19 مايو 2010)

ارجوا اضافة ملحوظة ان تلك المادة لان تزيد عن 10% من الالكيد


----------



## alex4 (19 مايو 2010)

chemicaleng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اخى الكريم
> 
> يريد ان يركب مادة لاصقة اساسها الالكيد ( من المهم اختيار نوع الالكيد ) والالكيد وحدة لم يعطية النتيجة المرجوة فبدأ فى ابلحث عن مادة لزيادة التاكينج ( تاكيفير ) وبحث فى الاتجاة المائى ( الاكريليك ) لانة يريد شكل المنتج النهائى كشكل المستحلبات وفى بياضها
> ...


----------



## chemicaleng (19 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم 
اعتقد انة يمكنك الوصول لما تريد لو وضعت النقاط التالية فى الاعتبار 
- اختار الكيد من زيت الصويا وذو رقم حامضى عالى وابحث عن اعلى تركيز مواد صلبة فى السوق 
- استخدم كمية فى حدود 0.5 % من البنتونايت ( النسبة الى مواد الالكيد الصلبة ) حيث تقوم بحل البنتونايت فى ضعف وزنة من النفط ومثل وزنة من الكحول الايثيلى لتكوين عجينة ضفها الى الالكيد مع التقليب المستمر 
- اضف نسبة فى حدود 0.05 % من اى امين ثلاثى متاح لك ( جرب اكثر من نوع ) 
- يمكنك الان اضافة كوبوليمر من الاستايرين اكريليك 10 % ولن يفصل وستحصل على شكل المستحلب الذى تريدة 
الله الموفق


----------



## alex4 (19 مايو 2010)

اخي الكريم chemicaling لك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير واحب ان اتعلم ماهو دور الباتونيت وللعلم المتوفر لونه رمادي غمق وليس ابيض وبالنسبة للقلويات استخدمت تراي ايزانولمين كاملسيفير ولكن دون جدوى


----------



## chemicaleng (19 مايو 2010)

alex4 قال:


> اخي الكريم chemicaling لك مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير واحب ان اتعلم ماهو دور الباتونيت وللعلم المتوفر لونه رمادي غمق وليس ابيض وبالنسبة للقلويات استخدمت تراي ايزانولمين كاملسيفير ولكن دون جدوى



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم البنتونايت يعمل فى كلا الوسطين المائى والزيتى ووجودة يساعد على اتحادهما معا علما انة من الممكن رفع النسبة اكثر من ذلك ولونة غير مهم المهم ان يكون من مصدر موثوق 
والمهم كما اخبرتك مرارا اختيار الالكيد المناسب 
واعتقد ان احد المشتتات الغير ايونية ممكن يحل المشكلة مثل ال Cocamide DEA مثلا وعند اختيار الاكريليك ابحث عن نوع المشتت المستخدم معة لانة لو انيونى يكون استخدام الغير ايونى انسب 
وجرب بكميات صغيرة ( مخبرية ) وتأكد انك ستصل لنتيجة فى وقت قصير 
الله الموفق


----------



## alex4 (20 مايو 2010)

الاخ الكريم chemicaling شكر الله لك ماتقدمه من عون انا جربت ما قلت وللان المشكلة لم تظهر ولكن الشكل النهائي غير محمود وتاثرت قوة الصق بالسالب هل من الممكن التراجع عن الوسط المائي باستبالها بمداة مماثلةتكون زيتية وهل استرين بيوتادين رابر sbrممكن تمتزج مع الاكيد ام انها لا تختلط لك مني وافرالعرفان ولكل الاخوة الذين اسهمو ويساهموا في تقديم العون اعانهم مولانا الكريم على هموم الدنيا بمحض العطف والتوفيق امين


----------



## chemicaleng (20 مايو 2010)

alex4 قال:


> الاخ الكريم chemicaling شكر الله لك ماتقدمه من عون انا جربت ما قلت وللان المشكلة لم تظهر ولكن الشكل النهائي غير محمود وتاثرت قوة الصق بالسالب هل من الممكن التراجع عن الوسط المائي باستبالها بمداة مماثلةتكون زيتية وهل استرين بيوتادين رابر sbrممكن تمتزج مع الاكيد ام انها لا تختلط لك مني وافرالعرفان ولكل الاخوة الذين اسهمو ويساهموا في تقديم العون اعانهم مولانا الكريم على هموم الدنيا بمحض العطف والتوفيق امين



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخى الفاضل ما تحتاجة فعليا لتركيب لاصق ناجح يعتمد على الالكيد او البولى استر هو : 
- terpene phenolic resin with a medium polarity
and a high softening point
او - Pentaerythritol ester of hydrogenated rosin
اما عن امكانية خلط الستايرين بيوتاديين رابر مع الالكيد فأعتقد ان الامر سيكون صعبا كما انك لن تصل لنسبة مواد صلبة مناسبة ولزوجة مناسبة فى وجود مذيبات الالكيد واعتقد ان الشكل غير مهم فيمكنك استعمال احد الصباغات لتغيير لون اللاصق بأستخدام احد الصباغات العضوية لو انك لا تريد ان يعرف تركيبة اللاصق ولتغيير شكلة ( وهذا امر وارد فى صناعة اللواصق ) 
الله الموفق


----------



## alex4 (20 مايو 2010)

الاخ الكريم chemicaling شكر الله لك صنيعك واثابك صلاح البال وطيب الخاطر 
بالفعل بحثت عن مركبات الروزين او الفينوليك ولكنها غير متوفره لذا احاول الوصول لتركيبة تكون خامتها موجودة محليا ولقد لجاءت لبيجمنات الخاصة بالبولياستر لانها زيتة ولكن ترسبت و جربت نوع من الامليسفير وكان ناجح في اول مرة حتى ان العينة ظلت اكثر من ثلاث اسابيع دون ترسيب وحبيت اعملها مرة اخرة ولكن ترسبت بعد ساعة وانا متعجب لما فهل يكون بسبب الفوم الذي يحدثه التقليب السريع اثناء تخفيف الالكيد بالمخففات لعلاقة بالتوتر السطحي لا ادري ومهندس مصنع الاكيد يؤكد امكانية دمجه بالاكليريك وهذا ما لايحدث ومازال البحث جار ولله الامر من قبل ومن بعد


----------



## alex4 (21 مايو 2010)

اخي الكريم بن الاكرمين chemicaling سلام الله عيك ورحمته وبركاته ولكل الاخوة التحية والتقدير وبعد للاسف لقد حدث ترسيب للاكريلك رغم اني عملت طريقة للبنتونيت وتراي اسانولمين فهل هناك طريقة اخرى اوبديل ابيض اللون غير الاكريلك او الاصباغ ادام الله كرمكم جميعا والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## alex4 (23 مايو 2010)

ألاخوة الافاضل ارجوا المساعدة لايجاد حل سواء استبدال الاكريلك بمادة تكون زيتية بيضاء او تركيبة املسفير فعال للدمج مع الالكيد


----------

